# Is it wort updating to 8.1



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

My aunt has a hp laptop with win 8 and after a 9 months or so it jus began running very slow 
simple things takes longer to respond.
I did all the normal clean up dis defrag, ccleaner, temp files malware scan, avast scan, start up programs. It has the basic programs that came with it with clasic shell, vlc, and office being the 3 main programs i installed.


And all the windows update except for the 8.1

Should i install this update.

Would it make a difference in performance ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly what hp model? win8.1 will help with some performance issues. It is best to update it. 

you may also want to post in the malware section since not all malware can be found with normal home scans. read and following the instructions in NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend you do upgrade to Windows 8.1

Otherwise you will be losing security patches, performance fixes, and bug fixes.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Masterchief is correct, there is a limited timeframe that basic Windows 8.0 will receive updates. This is no different than previous versions of Windows requiring a service pack for certain updates. Support for the un-upgraded Windows 8.0 ends 1/12/2016.

The Windows 8.1 update costs nothing -- just open the Store and install it. There is no good reason not to update and many reasons to do so. One new feature of Windows 8.1 that I really like is the reintroduction of the minimize (-) and close (x) buttons at the upper right of the "Metro" apps screens. Another is the ability to boot directly to the Desktop and to turn off certain "Metro" features while at the Desktop. 

Update to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8 - Windows Help

If the update doesn't appear in the Store read below:

Why can't I find the update in the Store? - Windows Help

If you work from the Desktop a lot, consider Start8, which is a nice little $5 app that makes Windows 8.x look and feel much like Windows 7, only better.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If you work from the Desktop a lot, consider Start8, which is a nice little $5 app that makes Windows 8.x look and feel much like Windows 7, only better.


Or you can try the totally free classic shell


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Both Start Menu replacement options are good. I used Classic Shell for a while before I tried the trial of Start8. Both are pretty close in what they do. However, there are a few reasons why some users might want to chose one over the other. This article does a good job of comparing the two apps. 

Stardock Start8 vs. Classic Shell | Maximum PC


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I dislike Start8 has it is a huge system hog. Classic Shell on the other hand I love. Its free, many features, and uses very little system power.


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

Currently i have installed classic shell which is great. the laptop is a hp pavilion - don't know the series of my head. But its suffering from performance issues slowing down, apps taking longer to run etc so i will do the update. So any guides to doing this Make a recovering disk, then upgrade?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just backup your data manually. Then do the update.

It should run just fine as long as you just leave it alone.


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

OK cool i will do the upgrade and will post if any problems occur


----------

